# Hello Forum Members



## blackknight

hi i am new to the rlt watch forum, i have been scanning theforum for a couple of months, but havent posted yet. you all seem very kind and inviting people. so thank you for that. i am a very basic collector. with the passion but not the money. one day when i have some cash i want an omega speedmaster. its a big thing for me the speed master is what started me off on my watch "adventure" i find it a beautiful watch, like owning a ferrari. i am sure being watch owners you understand. thanks for your time

kevin Aka Black Knight


----------



## pg tips

welcome to rlt Kevin.

you have no doubt found our love of watches here extends across a broad range. You can build a nice collection on a very modest budget.


----------



## JoT

Welcome to the forum Kevin


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome Kevin









BTW Paul`s right, there`s loads of really nice inexpensive watches out there to help your cravings while you wait

for the Speedy


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome Kevin, hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## peterh

Hi Kevin, and welcome.


----------



## thunderbolt

Hi Kevin. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## strange_too

Welcome to


----------



## Sparky

Hi Kevin, welcome to the forum.


----------

